# Fragen zu Nokia 5800XM



## Pizzatoni (15. April 2010)

Hi,
ich habe nun einiges über das Nokia 5800 MX gelesen und hab jetzt aber noch ein paar Fragen bzgl. dieses Handys an euch. Ich habe irgendwo im Internet gelesen, dass das Display bei Sonnenschein sehr schwer zu lesen sein soll und außerdem der Klang der Stimme beim Telefonieren auch schlecht sein soll...stimmt das?!

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (15. April 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe das Handy und kann positives darüber berichten. Du hast recht, im Hochglanzdisplay
spiegeln sich alles, was den Benutzer aber fast nicht stört. Der Klang beim Telefonieren ist deutlich.


----------



## Pizzatoni (15. April 2010)

Hi,
und wie ist das mit der Navigation? Ist die jetzt kostenlos oder nicht?
Einerseits hab ich gelesen, dass die sehr teuer ist und andererseits, dass die es die Navigation angeblich mittlerweile schon kostenlos gibt?!

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## DrSin (15. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Hi,
> und wie ist das mit der Navigation? Ist die jetzt kostenlos oder nicht?
> Einerseits hab ich gelesen, dass die sehr teuer ist und andererseits, dass die es die Navigation angeblich mittlerweile schon kostenlos gibt?!
> 
> ...



Jo, OVI-Maps ist mittlerweile Gratis.


----------



## Pizzatoni (15. April 2010)

Hi,
na dann ist das ja jetzt super ^^
Und jetzt noch eine Frage: Wie lange hält denn der Akku im Betrieb/im Standby?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (16. April 2010)

- Stand-by-Zeit: bis zu 406 h (GSM), 400 h (UMTS)
- Sprechzeit: bis zu 8,8 h (GSM), 5 h (UMTS)
- Musikwiedergabe: bis zu 35 h


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. April 2010)

Hi,
wie  siehts eigentlich mit diesem Plastik-Gehäuse aus...kann man da vllt. irgendwie an anderes benutzten? 

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## DrSin (16. April 2010)

Akku hat bei mir in der Regel 1-2 Tage gehalten.
Und das Gehäuse kann man nicht ohne weiteres wechseln.


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. April 2010)

Schade...weil des soll ja so ganz billig aus Plastik sein und ich hätte da schon lieber eines mit besserem Gehäuse...kann man das Handy vllt. irgendwo im Internet mit einem andren Gehäuse erwerben oder sind die alle gleich?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. April 2010)

Und gleich noch eine Frage, ist das eigentlich ein gutes Touchscreen Display, oder bereitet das öfters mal Probleme (keine Reaktion etc.)?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. April 2010)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir das Handy nicht kaufen , ich hab es selbst und bin nicht gerade zufrieden .
Vielleicht gehe ich als Power-User durch , aber Programm-Abstürze sind alles andere als eine Seltenheit (insbesondere bei Browsern(Symbian , Skyfire oder Opera Mobile 10 macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied) ). Das Handy hat außerdem viel zu wenig RAM (große Seiten mit Bildern werden recht schnell zum Problem ) . 
Die Player neigt sich aufzuhängen wenn man mehr als 6 GB Musik drauf hat , meiner weigert sich im Moment die Bibliothek zu updaten , und ja ich hab lange gewartet (selbst über Nacht wurde er nicht fertig ) . Bei vielen installieren Anwendungen kommt es schon mal vor das das Menü mit einer Fehlermeldung abstützt (zu wenig Speicher) und man kommt auch erst nach einem Neustart wieder rein . Bei Neustarts neigt mein 5800 dazu die ersten 3 -4 Versuche nicht zu starten sondern bleibt beim Nokia Screen hängen , erst wenn ich die Speicherkarte entferne überwindet es diese Hürde .
Wirklich schnell ist es auch nicht und die überarbeitete Oberfläche ist teilweise alles andere als Benutzerfreundlich , markieren ist z.B. sehr umständlich .
Alles in Allem kann ich von diesem Handy nur abraten , zumindest wenn man es viel nutzen möchte (Termine , Musik , Navi , Email oder Internet ), fürs telefonieren und sms schreiben ist es natürlich geeignet 

Bezüglich Akkulaufzeit , ich schaffe mit Glück einen Tag , wobei ich ca 2 Stunden surfe und ca 30-60 Minuten Musik höre .Gerade das surfen kostet immens viel Akku .
Achja ich habe die neuste Firmware (V40) .


----------



## DrSin (16. April 2010)

Sind alles die selben Gehäuse, ist aber recht robust hab mich auch im Endeffekt gewundert, habe jetzt aber ein Samsung mit dem selben Betriebssystem und das ist um Welten besser.

Der Touchscreen ist vollkommen ok! Den Stift brauchst du gar nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (16. April 2010)

Ich habe auch ein paar fragen. Wollte heute Windows Live Mesenger ausführen. 
- Geht nicht mehr. Startet einfach nicht. Keine Fehlermeldung. Früher hats immer geklappt.

Habe versucht Ovi Store zu starten. 
- Dann musste ich erst mal aktualisieren. Auf einmal ist ein "Aktualisierungsfehler" aufgetaucht,
der auch jetzt noch auftaucht. Also kann ich Ovi nicht nutzen.

Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. April 2010)

@Mastermaisi777
Was würdest du mir denn dann für ein Touchscreen Handy in der Preisklasse 200-250Euro empfehlen?

@DrSin
Was für ein Samsung hast du denn?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> @Mastermaisi777
> Was würdest du mir denn dann für ein Touchscreen Handy in der Preisklasse 200-250Euro empfehlen?


Neu wird das nicht einfach   
Ich werde mein 5800 verkaufen und mir ein gebrauchtes HTC mit Android holen , Android ist , von dem was ich bisher gelesen habe , wesentlich besser als Windows Mobile oder Symbian . Wird zwar eventuell ein wenig teurer aber man bekommt auch ein gutes Produkt für sein Geld .

@Sebastian_93 Ein Hardreset behebt viele solcher Fehler , musst halt vorher eine Sicherung machen .


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. April 2010)

hm...was haltet ihr denn vom Samsung S5560 oder Samsung S8000 Jet?  Sind die beiden Handys gut?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (17. April 2010)

@Mastermaisi777
Wie funktioniert das? also ein Hardreset. Kann man das Handy irgendwie wieder in den 
"Ausgangszustand" versetzen? Also so wie es ausgeliefert wird. Weil meins ist total langsam.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. April 2010)

Hard Reset 5800


----------



## Flitzpiepe (17. April 2010)

Man kann den hardreset selbstständig durchführen. Google gibt genug Seiten mache ich bei meinem jetzt auch, weil ich es verkaufen will. 
Etwas zur Akkuleistung: Absolut in Ordnung, surfen zieht nat. enorm aber das tut es bei den anderen Smartphones auch. Ohne surfen locker 2-3 Tage bei mir.

Spiegeln der Oberfläche: Im Sonnenlich spiegelt es schon zieml. stark.

Symbian OS: Braucht man nichts zu zu sagen, nicht mehr zeitgemäß und häßlich. Stürzt gerne ab.

Musikleistung ist echt gut aber die Kamera (auch für Anspruchslose wie mich) eine Katastrophe bei nicht optimaler Ausleuchtung.

Gesprächsqualität: Gut genug für mich, ich konnte nichts negatives bemerken.

Das Plaste sieht billig aus (ist es auch) aber sehr robust wie ich feststellen konnte.

Alles in allem nicht der Oberkracher das Teil aber für den Preis in Ordnung. 

Der Touchscreen ist nicht besonders (resistiv) und Sms schreiben (für mich das wichtigste) geht nur leidlich (obwohl große Qwertz, kleine Qwertz und alphanumerische Tastatur mit T9 vorhanden). Das war für mich neben den Abstürzen der Grund warum es weg muß.

Die beiden Samsungs kannst du auch wegschmeißen, aber für den Preis bekommt man wohl nix besseres als das Nokia 5800. Naja so schlecht ist es nun auch nicht, aber vllt ist ein gebrauchtes Gerät doch die bessere Lösung?


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. April 2010)

hm...hab jetzt nämlich im Internet gelesen, dass das Samsung S8000 Jet sehr gut sein soll, warum kann man die meisten Samsungs wegschmeißen?!

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## DrSin (17. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> @DrSin
> Was für ein Samsung hast du denn?



Ein i8910 HD - mit Symbian, und hat weder Abstürze noch lahmt es, und Ram hat es auch mehr als genug (256MB), allerdings liegt es in einer anderen Preisklasse.


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. April 2010)

@DrSin
Denkst du, dass das Samsung S8000 Jet trotzdem gut ist? Oder ist das ein schlechtes Handy?
mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. April 2010)

Ich würde mal spontan sagen das der größte Nachteil wohl das proprietäre Betriebssystem ist, weil es , vermutlich, nicht sehr viele Applikationen dafür gibt . Ich hab es aber noch nicht in Aktion erlebt also kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen .


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. April 2010)

hm...meinst du ejtzt spezielle applikationen an? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es für solch ein Betriebssystem arg viel weniger gibt als bei andren!?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## DrSin (17. April 2010)

Ich bin ehrlich, das Jet war mir persönlich zu lahmarschig, es kommt bei weitem nicht meinem 8910 mit.
Und doch, für Symbian gibts es massenweise Apps, glaube sogar mehtr als für Win mobile.
Fürs Jetz gibts nur die Java apps die auf jedem Handy gehen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (18. April 2010)

Merkt man denn die Langsamkeit des Handys deutlich?


----------



## Iceananas (18. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Merkt man denn die Langsamkeit des Handys deutlich?



Das empfindet jeder anders für sich. Am Besten zum nächstbesten MediaMarkt gehen und selber mal austesten.

Btw. wieso soll das Jet lahm sein? Das Teil hat 800 Mhz drinn  damit läuft selbst Windows Mobile einigermaßen flüssig


----------



## Pizzatoni (18. April 2010)

Ja frag halt DrSin...der hat das behauptet xD
Deswegen habe ich jetzt auch mal nachgefragt


----------



## DrSin (18. April 2010)

Klar ist es ein subjektives Gefühl, aber wenn man einmal eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit gewohnt ist, kommt einem alles andere was langsamer ist schlechter vor.
Ich muss natürlich auch zugeben das auf meinem i8910 ein Custom Rom drauf ist, welches starkt optimiert ist.

Klar ist das Jet kein schlechtes Handy, das würde ich nie behaupten.
Nur ist es halt wegen des Betriebssystem schon stakt eingeschränkt.
Ich bin froh das ich auf meinem Symbian Gerät alles installieren kann, was z.B. auch auf einem N97, 5800 oder anderen Nokia Symbian Geräten läuft, dazu gehören leistungsstarke Navis, IM-Clienten, Voip Programme und anderen Dingen.

Und beim 5800 war ich von der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit auch nicht grad angetan und das war auch einer der Hauptgründe neben der Verarbeitung warum es weg musste.


----------



## Iceananas (18. April 2010)

Und in welchen Punkten soll Symbian besser sein als Windows Mobile? Auf dem Jet lässt sich doch auch alles installieren, was z.B. auch einen HTC läuft. Der Nachteil an WM ist, dass sehr viel Feintuning gebraucht wird, da das WM im Ursprungszustand einfach schei** ist. Die Programme liegen im Inet quer verstreut, da ist z.B. Apple mit dem App Store oder Nokia mit Ovi Store wesentlich besser. Der Marketplace von Microsoft ist dagegen lächerlich, auch das Omarket (ein Open-Source Programm als Marketplaceersatz) kann natürlich da nicht mithalten. Einzig XDA ist eine zuverlässige Anlaufstation, wenn man etwas bestimmtes sucht. Wer also dafür die Nerven hat und viel bastelt, der kommt mit WM gar nicht mal so schlecht weg. Ich habe für mein Betriebssystem unzählige Stunden geopfert, dafür staunen jetzt selbst Apfeluser, wie hübsch der Interface aussieht 

Um nochmal zur Geschwindigkeit zurückzukommen, das ist gerade einer der Punkte, mit der Samsung wirbt. 800 Mhz ist für ein Handy mehr als ausreichend. Ich habe zwar noch etwas mehr (1Ghz) im Handy, aber da ist bereits absolut verzögerungsfreie Bedienung mit vielen gleichzeitig geöffnete Tasks möglich.

Ob man sich jetzt nun für ein WM Handy entscheidet, hängt meiner Meinung hauptsächlich davon ab, ob man wirklich "nur" ein Handy haben möchte oder einen kleinen Mobilcomputer, in dem man Zeit investiert und damit viel rumspielt.


----------



## DrSin (18. April 2010)

Seit wann hat das Jet Win Mob?

Vorteil vom UI bei Symbian ist, dass man keinen Stift mehr brauch, dass kann man bei Win Mob nicht sagen, die GUI's von HTC & Co sind gut, aber sobald man in die Tiefen muss steht man dann da.


----------



## Pizzatoni (18. April 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Seit wann hat das Jet Win Mob?
> 
> Vorteil vom UI bei Symbian ist, dass man keinen Stift mehr brauch, dass kann man bei Win Mob nicht sagen, die GUI's von HTC & Co sind gut, aber sobald man in die Tiefen muss steht man dann da.


Hi,
soweit ich weiß kann man Windows Mobile auch ohne Stift, also mit den Fingern, bedienen 

mfg


----------



## DrSin (18. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Hi,
> soweit ich weiß kann man Windows Mobile auch ohne Stift, also mit den Fingern, bedienen
> 
> mfg



Also, ich hatte einen HTC Touch und da waren manche Dinge nicht ohne Stift möglich, es sei denn man hat Alienfinger 

Und ich habe bisher alles durch, angefangen 2001 mit Symbian, dann immer wieder Handys mit keinen großen Betriebssystemen, Winmobile, testweise Andriod - was ich erstklassig fand bis hin zu Win Mob 6 - 6.5 und bin imemr wieder bei Symbian gelandet, allerdings soltle man hier erwähnen das Nokia extrem spart und teilwese echte krücken als CPU's einbaut - aktuell sind das 5800 und das N97 gute beispiele dafür.
Beim N95 sah das anders aus, dass hatte sogar einen Dualcore.

Und wenn man sich mal weiter umschaut sieht man das sogar Sony E. im Moment stark auf Symbian setzt. siehe Anio und Viviaz.

Und da Symbian jetzt auch Open Source ist, boomt die Modingszene förmlich.

Guck dir aber am besten mal die ganzen Systeme in echt an und entscheid dann selbst was dir am meisten zusagt.

Der größte Fail was bisher das iPhone für mich, abgesehen von der bedienung.


----------



## Iceananas (18. April 2010)

Oh Verzeihung, das S8000 hat in der Tat kein Windows, ich habtte es wohl falsch im Erinnerung.

Damit fällt das Argument wohl flach, Samsung hat auch ein paar Widgets für das Jet bereit, ist aber natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit der Anzahl an Apps für Symbian. In wie Weit das einem stört oder nicht stört, muss man selber wissen. Ich könnte z.B. ohne auch nicht wirklich glücklich werden.

Was das Symbian betrifft, ist es allerdings so ne Sache. Im Moment sieht die Lage wohl so aus, dass (abgesehen vom iPhone, die Anhänger sind da ein Lager für sich) Richtung Android geht. WM sollte, sobald sie nicht etwas am chaotischen System ändern, bald untergehen und Symbian ist, so schade es auch ist, am Aussterben. Einzig die Open Source Szene hält das BS noch am Leben. SE mag noch darauf setzen, aber SE reißt im Moment auch keine Bäume mehr aus.


----------



## DrSin (18. April 2010)

naja ob Symbian so schnell aussterben wird ist mehr als fraglich bei den Marktanteilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceananas (18. April 2010)

Diese Statistik hat in der kurzlebigen Mobilfunkmarkt nur eine bedingte Aussagekraft. Interessieren würde mich eher, welcher Anteil an Symbianhandys in letzter Zeit auf dem Markt gekommen sind. Q3 2009 ist schon etwas her, da war z.B. das 5800XM richtig angesagt und Android noch recht neu. Seit dem Nokia X6 ist kein Symbianhandy von großer Bedeutung mehr auf dem Markt gekommen, und der Trend geht wohl auch in diese Richtung. Dafür braucht man keine Statistik, man muss sich nur die derzeitige Marktlage anschauen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (18. April 2010)

So jetzt nocheinmal eine Frage, ich würde mir jetzt gerne entweder das Nokia 5800xm oder das Samsung S8000 Jet kaufen...welches ist jetzt schlussendlich das bessere? 

mfg


----------



## DrSin (19. April 2010)

Samsung hat die bessere Verarbeitung, dank Nokia's Symbian haste mehr "Spielmöglichkeiten" - jetzt musst du abwägen.
Das Nokia 5800 ist Platz 3 bei Chip, das Jet ist Platz 17.

Hier haste mal beides Tests, vielleicht hilft es dir was:

Samsung Jet S8000 (Handy) - Test - CHIP Handy Welt
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic (Handy) - Test - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. April 2010)

ach ich glaub ich kauf mir da doch lieber das etwas teurere Samsung I8910 HD ... weiß jemand, ob da die Navigation kostenlos ist?


----------



## DrSin (19. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> ach ich glaub ich kauf mir da doch lieber das etwas teurere Samsung I8910 HD ... weiß jemand, ob da die Navigation kostenlos ist?



Wenn man sich genauer umsieht gibt es sie kostenlos.
Wenn du fragen hast, kannst du mich fragen, hab das Handy ja auch und meine Freundin auch, kenn mich ganz gut damit aus.


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. April 2010)

Gut, werd es mir gebraucht kaufen, weil mir das neu zu teuer ist ;D
Werd mich bei Fragen bei dir melden 

mfg


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. April 2010)

schon hab ich eins ^^
hab es für 235€ gebraucht bekommen...soll so gut wie neu sein und tasche usw. ist alles schon dabei...da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Iceananas (19. April 2010)

ui... wenn du das i8910HD bekommst ist natürlich sehr feine sache ^^


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. April 2010)

ja finde ich auch 

vor allem für diesen Preis <3


----------



## DrSin (20. April 2010)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch
> 
> vor allem für diesen Preis <3



Ja da hast du echt Glück 

Meins war im Oktober ein paar Ecken teurer 

Wenn du es hast geh mal mit deiner neuen Errungenschaft ins nächste Handygeschäft und Vergleiche mal Verarbeitung und Material mit nem N97 oder nem 5800


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. April 2010)

Werd ich machen ^^
Nur ich vergleich das Handy dann mit dem 5800, weil das hat sich vor kurzem ein Freund von mir für 220€ gekauft xD


----------

